
Yago - A Core of Semantic Knowledge - pius
http://www.mpi-inf.mpg.de/~suchanek/downloads/yago/
======
aswanson
Ruby/Python interface needs to be built.

~~~
kleevr
License details also need to be elaborated...

------
kleevr
That's cool!

